# Exciting Breeding Lineups



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 10, 2017)

What are the breeding lineups you're most excited about this year? Post pics and pedigree link if available!



@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @frustratedearthmother @Baymule @Fullhousefarm @babsbag @Latestarter @Goatgirl47 @Bayleaf Meadows @animalmom @BlessedWithGoats


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't have an exciting breeding line up. I am sending my present ram to slaughter and looking for a new one. I want a registered ram, time to up grade!


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 10, 2017)

We are going to have our first piglets! Purebred Mangalitsa


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2017)

You're going to have Grandpigs!!


----------



## rosti (Sep 11, 2017)

I have too many to post here and they are all exciting, LOL, so I will link to my schedule. http://pudasjarvi.weebly.com/kidding-page.html 
The most exciting _freshening_ will be Tempo Aquila TTLY Spaced-Out, but I don't plan on keeping any kids from that breeding as I have too many goats. http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001853046&DamNum=A001830688
I guess the most exciting breeding would be this one. http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001842263&DamNum=A001836417   It's a half brother/sister breeding that I've never even _entertained_ the thought doing before, but I couldn't decide who to breed the doe to, and that buck looked, conformation wise, to be the best choice of the bucks I own, and I'd just read a good thread on close inbreeding. So when she came into heat I went ahead and did it. With my favorite doe, Flicka, being the most common ancestor, I'm really excited.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 11, 2017)

rosti said:


> I have too many to post here and they are all exciting, LOL, so I will link to my schedule. http://pudasjarvi.weebly.com/kidding-page.html
> The most exciting _freshening_ will be Tempo Aquila TTLY Spaced-Out, but I don't plan on keeping any kids from that breeding as I have too many goats. http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001853046&DamNum=A001830688
> I guess the most exciting breeding would be this one. http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001842263&DamNum=A001836417   It's a half brother/sister breeding that I've never even _entertained_ the thought doing before, but I couldn't decide who to breed the doe to, and that buck looked, conformation wise, to be the best choice of the bucks I own, and I'd just read a good thread on close inbreeding. So when she came into heat I went ahead and did it. With my favorite doe, Flicka, being the most common ancestor, I'm really excited.


What breed do you raise? LaMancha? I recognized some of the herd names, probably from the National Show live stream this year.

Pics? 

ETA: nevermind, I forgot you put a link to your site.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 11, 2017)

The most exciting breeding for me this year is out of a doe I don't own yet. I will be purchasing her after she is bred in the next few weeks.
_
Rosasharn NP Euphoria _VVVE 87 _x Castle Rock Newsboy_

Her pedigree link: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001662513

The buck she is being bred to doesn't have his name listed on the ADGA site just yet. Here is the link to his planned pedigree: http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=D001511816&DamNum=D001691416


----------



## babsbag (Sep 11, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> What breed do you raise? LaMancha? I recognized some of the herd names, probably from the National Show live stream this year.



By those herd names I would guess Alpine even without looking at the pictures. 

I don't even want to think about breeding until my buckling has his cast off and see what he can do. This really sets my Alpine breeding back by a few months and also means that I can sell my older buck until I make sure that Jumanji can do the deed.  If Jumanji is able to preform and settle a doe all of my Alpines but one or two will be bred to him. He's going to be busy. A few Alpines will be bred for minis.  I will also keep all doelings until I have them DNA tested for Casein protein, almost praying for another buck year.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 11, 2017)

babsbag said:


> By those herd names I would guess Alpine even without looking at the pictures.



I'm so out of the Alpine loop!


----------



## rosti (Sep 11, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I'm so out of the Alpine loop!



LOL! Quick tip-that farm raises three breeds. Generally, her Lamanchas are Tempo, Saanens are Tempo Passa, and Alpines are Tempo Aquila.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 11, 2017)

That breeder comes to my area to show and judge for us, she has nice goats. She usually brings her Saanens to show. I have had some Tempo Aquila lines in some of my goats. My buckling that broke his leg is a Miss Dee's...I see you have one of their bucks also.


----------



## rosti (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes the buck and two does are Missdee's-my mom's project for the French line, as all of our other goats are American. Myself, I prefer the American-I see more uniformity, milk, and dairy character.

Edit: Also stick with Americans so I can go to Dr. Acton's place once a year or so and pick her brain, LOL. She's the best and my favorite breeder.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 11, 2017)

Lord Willing I'll be breeding two does. Leo will be the sire, he's 100% French Alpine. The does I plan on breeding him to are Josie, 75% American Alpine, (babies would be American Alpine if they're girls!), and Latte, who is ~1/2 Alpine I believe.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 12, 2017)

I think we are going to breed Zamia and Clarabelle to Valiant again
We love the kids from this spring and we love the number of Doe kids
We're planning to breed Vivaldi to a number of girls but so far he isn't interested


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 13, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think we are going to breed Zamia and Clarabelle to Valiant again
> We love the kids from this spring and we love the number of Doe kids
> We're planning to breed Vivaldi to a number of girls but so far he isn't interested


I can't wait to see his daughters freshen!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 13, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> We're planning to breed Vivaldi to a number of girls but so far he isn't interested


Wasn't he a preemie? Could that be why?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 14, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Wasn't he a preemie? Could that be why?



Yes he was.  I hadn't thought about that, but you might be right.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 14, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think we are going to breed Zamia and Clarabelle to Valiant again
> We love the kids from this spring and we love the number of Doe kids
> We're planning to breed Vivaldi to a number of girls but so far he isn't interested


One of our Nigie bucks from years ago wasn't interested or ready til about 8 months- unusual for a Nigie. 
After that he did fine. I do wonder if we babied him too much. lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2017)

These are some we are considering- (Lamanchas)


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2017)

@Green Acres Farm  The above are tentative.
We are really blessed and have several bucks right now to choose from.

I know line breeding really helps you lock in good stuff but I am still very canine oriented and I like distance 
We won't be breeding all the does this year. It will mean way too many kids. I have several bucks we need to place as  it is.
Plus if we do test it will be far too many does to have in milk.
This year we just need to pick and choose.
Mariah will be bred but we are not sure to which buck.
Millie will probably sit out this year
Trouble we aren't breeding- she will stay in milk forever so not breeding her.
We need to breed the yearlings- Charlotte, Raina, & Tiff
Jane may sit out- she kidded in June.

No idea what will be happening with the Nigies.

The minis-
Bingo X Henry

Emmy and Saffy will be bred to JJ


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 18, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> @Green Acres Farm  The above are tentative.
> We are really blessed and have several bucks right now to choose from.
> 
> I know line breeding really helps you lock in good stuff but I am still very canine oriented and I like distance
> ...




Have you thought about LA?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Have you thought about LA?



We will eventually do LA.
It is expensive. We have a large herd.
It all adds up.
Testing annually for CAE, Johnes & CL now adding TB/Brucellosis which by law the vet does which adds up.
G6S/dna testing too.
Add show fees.
Registration fees.
Then we are going to do milk test.

It is another expense and we really have to weigh the value of it.
Average goat we sell is $350.
We are also in a very concentrated area with goats and great goats at that- many have "known" farm names.

LA's are great but they aren't the be all end all. 

Two goats one with a lower LA the other a high LA but the lower LA is hardy, not fru fru, hard working, parasite resistant etc - that is of way more value to me than a few extra points.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Sep 19, 2017)

With our Nigerians we have a lot of repeat breedings that I hope give up repeats of last year- just more girls since we had a LOT of boys. And always, I'm hoping for a girl from our Nigerian Herd matriarch, Orchid who has given all boys in 4 kiddings of twins, triplets, and quads. (With three different bucks no less).

Our Lamanchas I'm excited to see how Cinder (Here Be Goats Cinder Ash) freshens. She's from a farm that has one of the ADGA spotlight sale does this year- and a new line for us. We had 6girls/2boys with our Lamanchas so hoping our buck repeats that ratio again.

I think I'm more excited to see udder improvement on the 2nd fresheners and udders of the FFs than anything. Next year we will freshen the first Lamancha doelings out of our buck- so that will be exciting for sure!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2017)

Well we may scratch those earlier plans. 

Surprise coming soon!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 20, 2017)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Our Lamanchas I'm excited to see how Cinder (Here Be Goats Cinder Ash) freshens. She's from a farm that has one of the ADGA spotlight sale does this year- and a new line for us. We had 6girls/8boys with our Lamanchas so hoping our buck repeats that ratio again.


They have nice goats. I can't wait to see how your doe freshens.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 20, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Well we may scratch those earlier plans.
> 
> Surprise coming soon!


Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Calendula (Sep 21, 2017)

There's so many good breedings! I can't wait to see all of the adorable kids and lambs this spring. 

For us, we're hoping to be able to use our bucklings born this spring.  They're both Nigerians, named Easter and Teddy. Easter was born here and Teddy was purchased. Teddy is a registered Nigerian Dwarf who I'm hoping to use for registered Mini Nubians.  And eventually, registered Nigerians.
This year, we will just be breeding a ton of Nigerians. 
Easter knows what he's doing and Teddy still couldn't care less. Teddy is six months, Easter is five. They'll be about seven and eight months old when I use them for breeding, which I'm not particularly thrilled about, but I don't really want to pay $200 for breeding.  And other people breed young bucks.

Anyway, I know two of the breedings.
Easter x Winona. Both were born on our farm, from two does who absolutely despise each other.  Nona is the herd queen's daughter but her mother has horribly tiny teats, but always has triplets. Easter's mom had huge teats and produced a ton of milk, but has singles. I'm hoping they'll balance each other out.  Or I'll create an absolutely horrific goat.

Teddy x Fairy. Since Fairy is Easter's mother. 

And then I have two other does. Daphne (Winona's mother) and Pixie, who just so happens to be my favorite wether's full sister, so I really want kids from her.  But I don't know what bucks to pair them with.


----------

